# Pensacola fishing bridge



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

This might sound crazy, buy i have been here since 1999 and still have not fished the Pensacola fishing bridge. I am wondering how the fishing is there and what requirements have to be met to fish off the bridge. i.e. paying a toll, equipment restrictions etcetera. Also, what kinds of fish are mostly being caught there?



Thanks and Semper Fi


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I think there is something like a $8 fee to get on the pier, and i know they catch bonita, white trout, flounder, sheephead, cobia, king mack, and spanish mac, ladyfish, and bluefish ive seen a few dolphin caught out there. there are plenty of sharks too but they do not allow you to fish for them. And as far as i know there are not equipment restrictions.


----------

